# Trolling Motor and Bottom Machine Installation



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

I have a trolling motor -- I'm looking for a place in town to install a battery and battery charger for it, and get it all wired and hooked up, along with a deck mount installation of a bottom machine, with a transom mount transducer.

What's the best place in town for all that?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Satterwhite Marine

850-501-4887


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Georges marine electronics


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Splittine said:


> Satterwhite Marine
> 
> 850-501-4887


Thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Now taking bids on doing this work:

2011 Carolina Skiff JVX 16
2011 Yamaha F60
Motorguide 55-pound Thrust TM

Currently a blank canvas with nothing installed other than a cranking battery and the usual items (bilge, livewell aerator, etc.).

Will be installing:

2 Marine Batteries
Garmin Striker 7sv

And connecting the trolling motor to one of the batteries, while installing any necessary switches, circuit breakers, etc. There is a plug for the trolling motor already installed in the front deck.

Send me a PM here if interested.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Contact Bobby, X shark he will do it right


----------

